# [SOLVED] My Way Search Assistant



## RossBarnfield (Aug 13, 2007)

Hello there, I am having a bit of trouble with a virus pop-up coming up from the system tray. It does not make it obvious what it is causing this but I know it is a trojan, AVG, Norton, Spybot, AdAware have all found it but cannot heal or remove it. I looked in my add/remove programs and the only program I can see in there which is suspect is 'My Way Search Assistant' - Is this mailicious software and if-so, how do I remove it because it is displayed in the add/remove programs window but has no option to change/remove. Any help appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## RossBarnfield (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: My Way Search Assistant*

Bump.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: My Way Search Assistant*

You can either follow *these instructions* from pchell.com or let our security analysts fix it.

Note: the pchell.com instructions require you to install and run HJT which is not recommended for most users because if you make a mistake it can cause all kinds of problems. Also, there may be other infections that these instructions will not help with, so I would advise you to read my link above for information and then go *here* and post your logs.


----------

